# Time to Confess - Who's a Book-sniffer?



## sevenzedek (Sep 26, 2012)

In an effort to better understand my brethren (and sistren too), I have decided to begin a thread in order to enable the honest people of this fine forum board to make confession. Let's be honest. Who here is a book-sniffer?

Fine Print: No need to reply if you are actively discussing "Piglet and Pooh donning aprons and moose hats and making mud-pies" in the Tea Parlor. You are what we call a "Winnie the Pooh book sniffer" and, believe me, we already know about your peculiar book interests.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Sep 26, 2012)

I've been know to sniff a book or two in my day. However, of late I've noticed that they all smell exactly the same on my Kindle.


----------



## sevenzedek (Sep 26, 2012)

Your poll responses will be made public. And just so you know, I am a book-sniffer from way back who will sniff any book you put in front of me. As a matter of fact, I have sniffed more books than I own.


----------



## Gforce9 (Sep 26, 2012)

It is imperative that we have a good, common definition of book-sniffer in which to operate from, so that, if we confess to be such, we do so properly. For example "Ummmm....yes....My name is Greg and I sniff books............"


----------



## sevenzedek (Sep 26, 2012)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> I've been know to sniff a book or two in my day. However, of late I've noticed that they all smell exactly the same on my Kindle.



I thought I was bad, but I have never heard of a Kindle-sniffer. You must be hardcore.

However, in an effort to maintain comradery, I do admit that I fancy the the smell of brand new electronics.


----------



## sevenzedek (Sep 26, 2012)

Gforce9 said:


> It is imperative that we have a good, common definition of book-sniffer in which to operate from, so that, if we confess to be such, we do so properly. For example "Ummmm....yes....My name is Greg and I sniff books............"



Book-sniffer - one who sniffs books for the pleasure of their newness and to provoke reminiscent experiences.

You may also be a bible-sniffer. If you like leather, this thread is for you!


----------



## rd451 (Sep 26, 2012)

I've sniffed books a bit, most of them have been by Rushdoony, lol


----------



## VictorBravo (Sep 26, 2012)

Well, yes, all the time. And like James, I've grown fond of my Kindle DX's faint epoxy-clad-transistor bouquet.

I have a manual Olympia typewriter from the early 40s that has (for those who know) that very identifiable ink-oil-sweat-of-the-brow-hammered-word smell. Oddly, I have a lexicon of Middle French published in 1941 that smells exactly the same way. I peg that era as the peak point of literary fragrance, although my 1928 Webster's has an old-office down-to-business spicy touch: earthy, with a hint of cedar.


----------



## sevenzedek (Sep 27, 2012)

VictorBravo said:


> Well, yes, all the time. And like James, I've grown fond of my Kindle DX's faint epoxy-clad-transistor bouquet.
> 
> I have a manual Olympia typewriter from the early 40s that has (for those who know) that very identifiable ink-oil-sweat-of-the-brow-hammered-word smell. Oddly, I have a lexicon of Middle French published in 1941 that smells exactly the same way. I peg that era as the peak point of literary fragrance, although my 1928 Webster's has an old-office down-to-business spicy touch: earthy, with a hint of cedar.



Oh my. We have ourselves a connoisseur. I will risk diverting the thread and agree your comment about the epoxy-clad-transistor bouquet. And your typewriter? Ah, I wish to meet your typewriter. Such smells are too wonderful for me. Who can declare it?

You know, I believe God is quite glorified in all of this. Praise God for the sense of smell.


----------



## Gforce9 (Sep 27, 2012)

VictorBravo said:


> Well, yes, all the time. And like James, I've grown fond of my Kindle DX's faint epoxy-clad-transistor bouquet.
> 
> I have a manual Olympia typewriter from the early 40s that has (for those who know) that very identifiable ink-oil-sweat-of-the-brow-hammered-word smell. Oddly, I have a lexicon of Middle French published in 1941 that smells exactly the same way. I peg that era as the peak point of literary fragrance, although my 1928 Webster's has an old-office down-to-business spicy touch: earthy, with a hint of cedar.



I am well out of my league here....... I sniff books, but Vic _sniffs books_. I step aside and let the master take over..................


----------



## Zach (Sep 27, 2012)

I have sniffed the occasional book. It's not a habit or anything but sometimes I just have to figure out how it smells.


----------



## Christopher88 (Sep 27, 2012)

I love walking into used book stores. Great smell. O may I add, Puritan writings smell the best.


----------



## Constantlyreforming (Sep 27, 2012)

yes. all the time. no inhibitions.


----------



## Rich Koster (Sep 27, 2012)

I could not vote in this poll. I am only an occasional book sniffer. I tend to sniff used books to see if the have a nasty odor. I don't want to sneeze my way through a classic.

If I joined the military, would I be subjected to the "don't ask, don't smell" policy?


----------



## toddpedlar (Sep 27, 2012)

I sniff, but do not inhale.


----------



## sevenzedek (Sep 27, 2012)

Rich Koster said:


> I could not vote in this poll. I am only an occasional book sniffer. I tend to sniff used books to see if the have a nasty odor. I don't want to sneeze my way through a classic.
> 
> If I joined the military, would I be subjected to the "don't ask, don't smell" policy?



The nature of the poll questions were meant to coerce you to be an avid book-sniffer. Whether you eat or drink, sniff ALL books to the glory of God!


----------



## sevenzedek (Sep 27, 2012)

toddpedlar said:


> I sniff, but do not inhale.



How can you not inhale? You appear to own that blue Allan Calfskin with the wide yapp! ...doesn't sniff books. COME ON! Its like those coffee connoisseurs who taste coffee and then spit it out–rubbish I tell you.


----------



## Unoriginalname (Sep 27, 2012)

For some reason my favorite book to sniff was my Algebra text book from High School.


----------



## OPC'n (Sep 27, 2012)

I love books! I love the way they look, how they smell, lining them all in a row from largest to smallest, looking at all of them in my library.....I just hating reading them lol! I got through HS and college without reading any general studies book and only skimmed through my nursing books (yes, i made good grades). Sigh. I wish I loved to read cuz there are so many good books out there! I've read probably 15 books in my lifetime.


----------



## Jack K (Sep 27, 2012)

Purposefully? Deliberately, just for the pleasure of the sniff?

I just tried my first pleasure-seeking book sniff, inspired by this thread. I didn't smell much. Don't see what the big deal is. Maybe I picked a dud. Are brand new books more pleasing to the nose?


----------



## py3ak (Sep 27, 2012)

When I was going through a season of exceptional allergic sensitivity, many of my books gave me a headache - it wasn't a question of sniffing, it was a question of breathing around them. I was beginning to wonder if I would have to go to electronic books almost exclusively because of that problem. But I am happy to state that even when I was at my worst, Naphtali Press books did not make me sick. Reformed publishers, take note: Chris Coldwell could teach you a thing or two about hypoallergenic publishing.


----------



## Theogenes (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm a book sniffer. I'll admit it( And I can quit at anytime). Its one of the reasons I like to have REAL books and not the electronic version...


----------



## sevenzedek (Sep 27, 2012)

Jack K said:


> Purposefully? Deliberately, just for the pleasure of the sniff?
> 
> I just tried my first pleasure-seeking book sniff, inspired by this thread. I didn't smell much. Don't see what the big deal is. Maybe I picked a dud. Are brand new books more pleasing to the nose?



You need to go to Barnes & Noble right now and see what I mean. Don't forget to go to the bible section too. Brand new books DO make a difference. If you can't get to a book store now, do like Vic does and pick up an antique off you shelf and have a whif.


----------



## sevenzedek (Sep 27, 2012)

Theogenes said:


> I'm a book sniffer. I'll admit it( And I can quit at anytime). Its one of the reasons I like to have REAL books and not the electronic version...



There is something to be said about the epoxy-clad-transistor bouquet (so Vic). But if I can have neither, a nice cedar pencil will do the trick.


----------



## Constantlyreforming (Sep 27, 2012)

there is something about 400 year old leather and paper made out of....well, paper....


----------



## Somerset (Sep 27, 2012)

Books from the USA have a different smell from those made over here. I prefer a good British book.


----------



## JStone (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm a proud book-sniffer. In fact, I look forward to sniffing my books almost as much as reading them. What would book-reading be without book-sniffing? Oh, that's right...e-reading.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Sep 27, 2012)

Sniffing books is one of the pleasures of reading.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Sep 28, 2012)

*snif*

You bet!


----------



## BJClark (Sep 28, 2012)

I am a book sniffer....but I must admit, I prefer the smell of fresh cut grass, a fresh pot of coffee, leather, hay, fresh cut wood, pine, cedar..


----------



## BJClark (Sep 28, 2012)

Unoriginalname;



> For some reason my favorite book to sniff was my Algebra text book from High School.



Was that because you would fall asleep studying?


----------



## Unoriginalname (Sep 28, 2012)

BJClark said:


> Was that because you would fall asleep studying?


Everyone knows you cannot smell while asleep. It was because I would put my face into the book while in class and wish for death or the period to end. Whatever would come first.


----------



## Zach (Sep 28, 2012)

Unoriginalname said:


> BJClark said:
> 
> 
> > Was that because you would fall asleep studying?
> ...



Our high school math experience sounds pretty similar, Eric. But instead of wishing for death I usually would get up and walk around the building. I found that to be more enjoyable than wishing for death.


----------



## sevenzedek (Sep 28, 2012)

Unoriginalname said:


> BJClark said:
> 
> 
> > Was that because you would fall asleep studying?
> ...



Unless you are Vic. And if you were him you would also be able to smell "epoxy-clad-transistor bouquets" while asleep.


----------



## Jackie Kaulitz (Sep 28, 2012)

I don't think any of my books are old enough to "sniff"! haha... Most of my physical stuff are current day authors or re-prints.

All the old stuff I have on the Kindle or computer and not in print because I need to mark/highlight so much just to understand the best parts and then I have to paraphrase/summarize/re-word to make it easy to share with everyone around me who can't read old stuff. No one I know will read Calvin (or any of the old guys) because he's too hard, so I haveta copy/paste from the electronic form just to get them to swallow some.


----------



## jwithnell (Sep 28, 2012)

Mmmm, I love the smell of books -- and printing presses! (Although you better not stick your nose in the air for a better sniff -- you don't wanna mess with press operators!)


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Sep 28, 2012)

I am also one within the ranks of a "sniffer",It is relaxing,as it brings the association of reading to mind,I for one prefer the newer books,they tend to be more pungent,It's Friday night,and I will be sniffing and reading Dr Robert Reymond's "What is God?".

One quick tip,If you have any leather books that are boxed,They are especially pleasant,I am speaking personally of a Cambridge Pocket New Testament,and i pull it out for just that purpose in mind.


----------



## Organgrinder (Sep 28, 2012)

I smell books all day. I'm a librarian by occupation so smelling books is a hazard of the job. But yes, I like a sniff once in a while. A bad smell is one of the criteria we use to determine if a book should be withdrawn.

I'm waiting for the day when I can withdraw all of those Left Behind titles that are collecting dust. Someone recently requested 20 copies of Soul's Harvest from the Left Behind series for their book club. What do you suppose they are teaching at that church?


----------



## NB3K (Sep 30, 2012)

I love the fresh smell of a new book! Always have Always will!


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Sep 30, 2012)

If you have the chance,pull Dr. Robert Reymond's "A New Systematic Theology of The Christian Faith" off the shelf,very strong,almost gasoline type smell,excellent,and while you're at it give it a read it's my fave!,esp. his section and view on lapsarianism.great stuff!


----------



## SueS (Oct 1, 2012)

I love the smell of old books - going into a used book shop is an olifactory experience!


----------



## sevenzedek (Oct 1, 2012)

It is a happy thing that God has done for us in giving us our sense of smell. It is quite amazing how thought provoking and meditative an odor can be. I have say that I am pleasantly surprised that so many of us are alike in this simple way. It cracks me up! Here's to God for making such a simple thing so profoundly wonderful.



Jesus is my friend said:


> If you have the chance,pull Dr. Robert Reymond's "A New Systematic Theology of The Christian Faith" off the shelf,very strong,almost gasoline type smell,excellent,and while you're at it give it a read it's my fave!,esp. his section and view on lapsarianism.great stuff!



Reymond's Systematic is definitely on the list for the odor-whiffing-page-turning sequence.


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Oct 1, 2012)

sevenzedek said:


> It is a happy thing that God has done for us in giving us our sense of smell. It is quite amazing how thought provoking and meditative an odor can be. I have say that I am pleasantly surprised that so many of us are alike in this simple way. It cracks me up! Here's to God for making such a simple thing so profoundly wonderful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pilgrim72 (Oct 1, 2012)

Yeah, I sniff. 

I have fond memories of receiving books I've bought online (used & new) and opening the packages and sorta rating the smell coming from the book. Is that weird?
And sometimes when my 6 year old nephew comes over, we'll open the package together and he'll want to smell the book too. We know what new books smell like, what old books smell like, and unfortunately we've learned what a "bathroom copy" smells like...

It would be nice if the seller would leave a note with the books that said something like "Sniff with confidence".

But, yes, I do like to welcome my new books with an introductory sniff, but once they've been shelved I don't go around smelling all my books over and over again.


----------



## JennyG (Oct 2, 2012)

There's definitely a darker side to book-sniffing. The best ones may be delicious to the nose, but *some* old books just don't smell very nice at all.
I have an excellent, useful concordance, but I'm almost reluctant to consult it. It's as if it had spent years in some damp unsavoury vault. I've considered spraying it with carpet deodoriser, only I don't know if that would work.


----------



## JennyG (Oct 2, 2012)

Pilgrim72 said:


> It would be nice if the seller would leave a note with the books that said something like "Sniff with confidence".



I know a second-hand bookseller who will often add a note to the effect that such and such a book *doesn't* smell.... but he tends to pass over in silence the unfortunate exceptions


----------



## VictorBravo (Oct 2, 2012)

> Weirdos



Probably, but at least none of my books smell like cologne--that would be grounds for deaccessioning.


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Oct 2, 2012)

Why Do Old Books Smell? - YouTube

This is the video for "Why do old books smell?",it's very well done,you may say,"well then old books cannot smell,they have no noses!" That is a discussion for another time and thread,


----------



## sevenzedek (Oct 3, 2012)

Jesus is my friend said:


> ..."well then old books cannot smell, they have no noses!" That is a discussion for another time and thread,



No. Let's talk about it; because this thread is going to get weird RIGHT NOW! Last week one day, when I was returning home from work, I was passing through my living room and caught my book doing this:

View attachment 3115

Then tonight I caught it sniffing the other books on my shelf.

Perhaps a deaccessioning IS in order.


----------

